# Proud TT owner from Ireland



## RobLawlor (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all,

A few months ago i became the proud owner of an 02 plate MK1 TT, and i have'nt looked back. A wonderful car, not without its foibles but better for it i think. I think its the perfect car to tackle the crap irish weather, so Ive invested alot of love into her.

The story so far:
revo stage 1 remap
Wakbox mod (shout out to wak for that great idea)
forge manual boost controller (FMICB051)
Forge splitter BOV set to hybrid
Remus Catback exhaust with MK2 style tip
vent mounted boost guage
powerflex bushing kit
kyb adjustable dampers
golf r32 rear sway bar
EBC yellow stuff brake pads
Calibre motion 2 wheels
V6 spoiler and valance

AND i have a k04 under the bed ready for a swap when the weather picks up a bit.
hopefully though the next job is a front mount, but i'll have to wait and see


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## RobLawlor (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheers Mate


----------



## RobLawlor (Apr 14, 2013)

Previous photos didnt really do my car justice, so i gave i another go.... 8)


----------



## Kingcrafty (Mar 24, 2013)

welcome, nice looking car mate


----------



## RobLawlor (Apr 14, 2013)

Kingcrafty said:


> welcome, nice looking car mate


Cheers mate, good to be here


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Just curious, where did you get your remap done mate?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

